# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Memphis Grizzlies 11/17



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

vs









*Dallas Mavericks [3-4] vs Memphis Grizzlies [1-6]*
| November 17th, 2006 | Memphis TN | FedEx Forum | 7:00 PM |
| *TV:* FSN | *Radio:* ESPN 103.3 FM |

*Team Leaders*








|









*Key Injuries*
*Dallas:* Josh Howard - Howard will be out at least another week with a sprained left ankle.
*Memphis:* Pau Gasol - Gasol will be sidelined for four months after surgery to repair a broken bone in his left foot.

​


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Figured I'd go ahead and get this one up since neither team has a game tonight, that and I'd forget tomorrow and then Ed would have to drop inconspicuous hints again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HEY! Very nice!

We are getting our GT EARLY!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Figured I'd go ahead and get this one up since neither team has a game tonight, that and I'd forget tomorrow and then Ed would have to drop *inconspicuous hints* again.


OH? LOL...

:wink:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It has all the looks of a laugher...and that's not a laughing matter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I have been wanting to change my avy, but mavs have been winning with the avy........

Don't want to jinx anything here, but what do you guys think? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It has all the looks of a laugher...and that's not a laughing matter.


He who laughs last, laughs best.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I have been wanting to change my avy, but mavs have been winning with the avy........
> 
> Don't want to jinx anything here, but what do you guys think? :biggrin:


If it ain't broke........ gotta ride this streak out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> If it ain't broke........ gotta ride this streak out.


Alright.... no new cool fancy avy for me then....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also.... did you notice that the mavs are winning when Ninjatune does the GT's? 

:biggrin: 

We might need Ninja do the next 90 GT's. :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Also.... did you notice that the mavs are winning when Ninjatune does the GT's?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> We might need Ninja do the next 90 GT's. :clap:


Ah... didn't even pick up on that one. I got the touch......


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ah... didn't even pick up on that one. I got the touch......


I hope you have other routines as well ... :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Won't anyone give my avy credit?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Won't anyone give my avy credit?


I think it's because you have that "Ala Kazam..." as title.

Isn't Kazam a movie starring Shaq? To make references to Shaq on a mavs board.... :clown:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I think it's because you have that "Ala Kazam..." as title.
> 
> Isn't Kazam a movie starring Shaq? To make references to Shaq on a mavs board.... :clown:


I can't prove it of course, but I'm sure I was saying "Ala kazam" before Shaq was born... :angel:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

OK fellas. Tonight is the night where we get back to .500 and start over again. I said that I was going to give this team 20 games to work out the kinks before I start firing off blame bullets so hopefully we can take this momentum and get on a roll.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> OK fellas. Tonight is the night where we get back to .500 and start over again. I said that I was going to give this team 20 games to work out the kinks before I start firing off blame bullets so hopefully we can take this momentum and get on a roll.


That 20 game slot was about what I was thinking - I even said at one point that if they hadn't figured it out by the AS break that changes should be made...but I think the clouds are really breaking.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Anyone heard a recent injury update on JHo? 

Early tests were saying 2 weeks, which would be up next Monday, but for some reason I have the feeling he might be out until the SA game, maybe longer. They sure aren't keeping us in the loop about it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Josh Howard (ankle) did some light shooting Thursday and may resume practice next week. If all goes well, he could play Nov. 24 at San Antonio.


That's news from today, but unfortunately I have the same bad feeling like you.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm really curious as to how Howard returning will affect the flow of the team. Hopefully it will be flawless, but you never know. 

Anyone else noticing that the odd man out of the rotation is Croshere? Havn't seen a bit of him in the last 3 or 4 games.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm really curious as to how Howard returning will affect the flow of the team. Hopefully it will be flawless, but you never know.
> 
> Anyone else noticing that the odd man out of the rotation is Croshere? Havn't seen a bit of him in the last 3 or 4 games.


Croshere needs to get in a good role rather sooner than later. We need a consistent backup for Dirk to make sure he is not worn down come playoff time. Croshere looked comfortabele in the opening match against the Spurs, he should take it as a positive note.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs 103
Griz 84


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You mean were going to hold a team under 95 points? 

Can't wait!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Mavs 103
> Griz 84


Mavs 97
Griz 91

I'll bet you.... 2,000,000 uCash points. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Anyone heard a recent injury update on JHo?
> 
> Early tests were saying 2 weeks, which would be up next Monday, but for some reason I have the feeling he might be out until the SA game, maybe longer. They sure aren't keeping us in the loop about it.


103.3FM: Howard says he feels a lot better, will not play during this stretch of 4 games in 5 nights but will practice. He will AT THE LATEST play next Saturday against New Orleans (the night after the SA game, but I'd really rather wait until Saturday to 1) not ruin the flow we've established going into the Spurs game and 2) so that we have a fresh pair of legs on an undoubtedly tired Mavs team going into Saturday, our 3rd consecutive set of back to back games).


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's half time and we have 13 assists, wow thanks JHo. :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That was an eh..nice win. But I do not like it because of the defense. This much change. I do not want to see us try to outscore teams every night. That will not get it done in the tough west this year and it definetly won't get it done in the playoffs. The defense must change. Memphis shot 50% from the field. That is inexcuseable. They also score 103 points. That is also inexcuseable.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A win's a win...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

This stood out to me

Erick Dampier
22 points, 15 rebounds (9 offensive), 6-6 free-throw shooting, 2 blocked shots.

Dirk Nowitzki
26 points, 10 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocked shots, 1 steal.

Dirk was great as always and Erick was a beast!

But this is inexcusable

Hakim Warrick
26 points

damn


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> This stood out to me
> 
> Erick Dampier
> 22 points, 15 rebounds (9 offensive), 6-6 free-throw shooting, 2 blocked shots.
> ...


Dampier always looks like an All-Star against Memphis. Hark back to the playoff series last season. Even with Pau Gasol, we've always had one of the smallest and weakest overall frontlines in the league. We do the rebound-by-committee thing where we send three or four guys to the glass and tap it around until someone winds up with it. We can't box guys like Dampier out though. Without Gasol, Dampier just had to be licking his chops thinking about all those boards.

Outside of that though, he played next to no defense. Same goes for Dirk really. Hakim had at least five or six dunks.

It's more inexcusable how many points Stro had. He won't have more than one or two more of those for the rest of the year.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dampier...What a beast. Great night again for him, wow. I guess he is good for something. Played 32 minutes also.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Chemistry is getting better, but it's still a long way. I'm glad that Dampier had very good back-to-back games, that should boost his confidence.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Chemistry is getting better, but it's still a long way. I'm glad that Dampier had very good back-to-back games, that should boost his confidence.


True - but why is it that we're always talking about Damp's confidence like he's not a professional? He should be putting up numbers like the second best center in the league every night.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hmm...maybe Im looking at the glass as half full, but what stood out to me was a team without thier best player stayed with us until the end of the game...we need to be putting teams away like this early so we can rest people...we had a long and unfulfilled summer and we have to get rest...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...maybe Im looking at the glass as half full, but what stood out to me was a team without thier best player stayed with us until the end of the game...we need to be putting teams away like this early so we can rest people...we had a long and unfulfilled summer and we have to get rest...


If we would have started 6-2 or 7-1, you are probably right. But we didn't and we have to accept that we are not at the same level like last year yet. To reach that level you need more confidence by winning games, no matter how. We lost the first four, then won four. I'm not over-optimistic but i'm feeling better about the Mavs actually.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...maybe Im looking at the glass as half full, but what stood out to me was a team without thier best player stayed with us until the end of the game...we need to be putting teams away like this early so we can rest people...we had a long and unfulfilled summer and we have to get rest...


Notice how what put them away was our best player, who we were basically without until the 4th quarter.


----------

